

Jgit – multiple Git base project management tool - Jintin
https://github.com/Jintin/jgit

======
Jintin
jgit is a command line tool written in ruby. You can easily execute git
command everywhere after use it. You can execute command all at once like
'jgit st', will execute git status on every project. You can group project or
specify project by -g or -p. Just 'gem install jgit' to install. Hope you'll
like it. If any one have advice please feel free to let me know. Thank you
all.

